# Leao in gol contro il Ghana. Video.



## admin (24 Novembre 2022)

Rafa Leao subito in gol al debutto a Qatar 2022. L'attaccante ha segnato un minuto dopo l'ingresso in campo.

Video qui in basso appena disponibile.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2022)

Addio.


----------



## Butcher (24 Novembre 2022)

Ciao ciao Rafa!
Grazie di tutto!


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rafa Leao subito in gol al debutto a Qatar 2022. L'attaccante ha segnato un minuto dopo l'ingresso in campo.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile.


Ora li accetta subito i 6 del rinnovo. Subito eh, _torna e firma_


----------



## danjr (24 Novembre 2022)

Uguale a quello con la Fiorentina. Bene speriamo guadagni il posto, segni a raffica è così ci facciamo i bei soldoni


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rafa Leao subito in gol al debutto a Qatar 2022. L'attaccante ha segnato un minuto dopo l'ingresso in campo.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile.




Jerry, Maldini e tutta la banda che dirige il Milan tra qualche tempo con i soldi della cessione dei Leao:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rafa Leao subito in gol al debutto a Qatar 2022. L'attaccante ha segnato un minuto dopo l'ingresso in campo.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile.


è partito 1 metro dietro il suo marcatore ed al momento del tiro gli aveva dato 2 metri d distacco, impressionante uno di quasi 190 cm che vada a quella velocità


----------



## David Drills (24 Novembre 2022)

Io più che altro noto la differenza tra Bruno Fernandes e qualunque nostro "10"...


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

con tutti i soldi che potremmo ricavare esce fuori un colossol da oscar


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Novembre 2022)

Vediamo di monetizzare con la cessione e di sostituirlo con qualcuno pronto a fare subito la differenza,non li sfiori l'idea di presentarsi con altri cessi simil-belga.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Novembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Io più che altro noto la differenza tra Bruno Fernandes e qualunque nostro "10"...


Ecco, se Bruno Fernandes lo avessimo preso a 21 anni (età di CDK) stava a Udine, al termine di una stagione da 34 presenze e 4 reti. 
Lo avremmo MASSACRATO al primo pallone sbagliato (non io)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, se Bruno Fernandes lo avessimo preso a 21 anni (età di CDK) stava a Udine, al termine di una stagione da 34 presenze e 4 reti.
> Lo avremmo MASSACRATO al primo pallone sbagliato (non io)


ce l'avevo al fanta, preso a 1. Non una stagione indimenticabile


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Novembre 2022)

M O N E T I Z Z A R E


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, se Bruno Fernandes lo avessimo preso a 21 anni (età di CDK) stava a Udine, al termine di una stagione da 34 presenze e 4 reti.
> Lo avremmo MASSACRATO al primo pallone sbagliato (non io)


4 reti 
34 presenze 
Comunque ottime giocate e l’impressione di essere davanti a un potenziale ottimo
Se lotti per il 10 posto ci sta 

dici sia uguale a giocare per una squadra con la patch di 7 CL?

Nessuno critica il potenziale, per esempio di CDK, ma l’opportunità di buttare nella mischia, a San Siro, un ragazzo che evidentemente HA bisogno di altra esperienza prima di rendere, di impiegare un’intera estate per portarlo a Milano e di spendere l’intero budget per lui.
Credo proprio che non esista paragone sulla faccia della terra o nell’universo tra l’operazione Bruno Fernandes all’Udinese e il belga in quel di Milanello. Sbaglio?

se poi vogliamo essere l’Udinese rossonera allora alzo le mani.
Non credo comunque che l’Udinese rossonera abbia bisogno di un garante tanto bravo.basterebbe un direttore sportivo qualsiasi, o no?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2022)

Lanciano's creek.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Novembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> 4 reti
> 34 presenze
> Comunque ottime giocate e l’impressione di essere davanti a un potenziale ottimo
> Se lotti per il 10 posto ci sta
> ...


Auto Cit.scusate… Senza intento polemico, ma il thread non era per Rafa? Oppure è più elegante spostare l’attenzione sul tifoso che non apprezza il belga perché Incampo rende come un’insalata, invece che ammettere Che ancora una volta la dirigenza rischia di restare con un pugno di mosche in mano? Pregate che segni ancora e ancora, così da veder materializzato un assegno a Milanello a Natale, sotto l’albero.così finalmente qualcuno potrà battere le mani Per la direzione sportiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Gli avessero offerto 7 subito post scudetto per me firmava, han voluto fare i tirchi e gli avranno offerto 4 come a theo andando per le lunghe e moh ce lo pigliamo in culo


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2022)

Per ogni gol al mondiale alzare la quotazione di almeno 20 mln, grazie.


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Addio.


Già........ne facesse tanti almeno, compreso quello (vincente) in finale, almeno intascheranno una bella cifra, sempre che........


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2022)

Leao giocatore verticale come pochi.
Pare un gigante contro i nani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Jerry, Maldini e tutta la banda che dirige il Milan tra qualche tempo con i soldi della cessione dei Leao:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


sono anche a miami.
direi perfetto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vediamo di monetizzare con la cessione e di sostituirlo con qualcuno pronto a fare subito la differenza,non li sfiori l'idea di presentarsi con altri cessi simil-belga.



ma sei semo?
Ma perchè vuoi subito la pappa pronta? Si vede che non hai mai dato un calcio al pallone 
Andiamo a prendere l'ennesimo bimbo kinder fetta al latte.


----------



## UDG (24 Novembre 2022)

I soldi della sua cessione, se mai incasseremo qualcosa, andranno a bilancio


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Novembre 2022)

Che scarso Leang...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Novembre 2022)

Addio, Rafa. Ormai se non hai un giocatore con un contratto di 3+ anni non lo puoi piu considerare un tuo giocatore. A 1,5 anni dalla scadenza credo che possa anche rifiutare trasferimenti pur di andare in scadenza.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Novembre 2022)

Quanto sia stata scellerata la gestione Leao e dei rialzi da €5 al mese é evidente oramai. Fin dall’inizio ci dissero che Loro fanno la quotazione e da lì non ci si muove.

potrebbe andarci di fortuna e il city pur di averlo subito potrebbe pagare milioni. Ma dovremmo ringraziare Guardiola non altri.


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2022)

Una società seria appena torna lo rinnova, 7 o 7+1 altrimenti è costretta a far su 180 mln per prendere SMS + altri 2 top.
Lo sanno fare? no e non l'hanno mai fatto per cui poche balle e rinnovare appena torna, anche perché se togli Leao devi cambiare modo di giocare e non ha senso cedere lui per cambiare una squadra che ha vinto uno scudo con media d'età molto bassa per andare a fare acquisti costosi o peggio, mettere tutto a bilancio, in quel caso è speculazione sulle spalle del Milan e Maldini ci farebbe la figura non del garante ma dello svenditore e scarso venditore di sogni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Novembre 2022)

Ma la stanno scavando la fossa quelli che hanno rotto le palle per giorni dicendo "non è manco titolare nel Portogallo! 1!1!" criticandolo aspramente. 

Ha solo deciso una partita di un mondiale, quella d'esordio della propria nazione, che vuoi che sia. Ah, ed è partito titolare. Ops!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Una società seria appena torna lo rinnova, 7 o 7+1 altrimenti è costretta a far su 180 mln per prendere SMS + altri 2 top.
> Lo sanno fare? no e non l'hanno mai fatto per cui poche balle e rinnovare appena torna, anche perché se togli Leao devi cambiare modo di giocare e non ha senso cedere lui per cambiare una squadra che ha vinto uno scudo con media d'età molto bassa per andare a fare acquisti costosi o peggio, mettere tutto a bilancio, in quel caso è speculazione sulle spalle del Milan e Maldini ci farebbe la figura non del garante ma dello svenditore e scarso venditore di sogni.



Una società serie lo rinnovava PRIMA del mondiale.
Anzi, una società seria l'avrebbe rinnovato anche prima della causa. Causa che invece è stata presa dai nostri come una "scusante" per non procedere con l'offerta, meglio aspettare sia tutto più chiaro, dicevano...

Ora devono offrire 7-8 e smetterla di fare i taccagni con offerte ridicole, non sarà certo 1 milione in più a rovinarci.
Oppure cederlo a peso d'oro.
perdere a 0 sarebbe l'ennesimo fallimento totale.


----------



## TheKombo (24 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una società serie lo rinnovava PRIMA del mondiale.
> Anzi, una società seria l'avrebbe rinnovato anche prima della causa. Causa che invece è stata presa dai nostri come una "scusante" per non procedere con l'offerta, meglio aspettare sia tutto più chiaro, dicevano...
> 
> Ora devono offrire 7-8 e smetterla di fare i taccagni con offerte ridicole, non sarà certo 1 milione in più a rovinarci.
> ...


Prima della causa quando ?


----------



## sampapot (24 Novembre 2022)

quando metti qualcosa in vetrina, il suo prezzo è destinato ad aumentare, comprese le sue richieste!! ciao ciao


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Novembre 2022)

Immaginate se verrà perso a zero


----------



## Ambrole (25 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vediamo di monetizzare con la cessione e di sostituirlo con qualcuno pronto a fare subito la differenza,non li sfiori l'idea di presentarsi con altri cessi simil-belga.


Chi?


----------



## Ambrole (25 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una società serie lo rinnovava PRIMA del mondiale.
> Anzi, una società seria l'avrebbe rinnovato anche prima della causa. Causa che invece è stata presa dai nostri come una "scusante" per non procedere con l'offerta, meglio aspettare sia tutto più chiaro, dicevano...
> 
> Ora devono offrire 7-8 e smetterla di fare i taccagni con offerte ridicole, non sarà certo 1 milione in più a rovinarci.
> ...


E se gli offri 8 mln e non accetta?


----------



## Ambrole (25 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma la stanno scavando la fossa quelli che hanno rotto le palle per giorni dicendo "non è manco titolare nel Portogallo! 1!1!" criticandolo aspramente.
> 
> Ha solo deciso una partita di un mondiale, quella d'esordio della propria nazione, che vuoi che sia. Ah, ed è partito titolare. Ops!


Sono quelli che stanno dicendo che abbiamo una società di incapaci perché non lo ha blindato subito, che però sono gli stessi che dicevano che abbiamo una società di incapaci perché avevano speso un sacco di soldi per uno scoordinato peggio di Niang....insomma sono persone molto confuse, ma che sanno per certo che abbiamo una società di incapaci....anche se vince riaggiustando il bilancio.


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una società serie lo rinnovava PRIMA del mondiale.
> Anzi, una società seria l'avrebbe rinnovato anche prima della causa. Causa che invece è stata presa dai nostri come una "scusante" per non procedere con l'offerta, meglio aspettare sia tutto più chiaro, dicevano...
> 
> Ora devono offrire 7-8 e smetterla di fare i taccagni con offerte ridicole, non sarà certo 1 milione in più a rovinarci.
> ...



Prima della causa lo chiamavamo niang e davamo degli incompetenti ai dirigenti per una 20 buttata..
Siamo sicuri che la vetrina mondiale sia una sciagura per noi?
Altri due gol e il Chelsea ti da 150 a gennaio,2 lisci come quelli di Torino lo rinnovi al giusto prezzo...
La cosa certa è che a 0 non lo perdi.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Novembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Chi?


C'è chi prende 4 mln annui in dirigenza per individuare "chi".Anzi,con la tua risposta capisco già che sarai tra quelli che se ti portano Alvaro Vitali al posto di Leao ti andrà bene comunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Novembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sono quelli che stanno dicendo che abbiamo una società di incapaci perché non lo ha blindato subito, che però sono gli stessi che dicevano che abbiamo una società di incapaci perché avevano speso un sacco di soldi per uno scoordinato peggio di Niang....insomma sono persone molto confuse, ma che sanno per certo che abbiamo una società di incapaci....anche se vince riaggiustando il bilancio.


Quelle che tu definisci persone confuse sono quelle che notano che questa dirigenza fa una fatica bestia a trattare i rinnovi dei giocatori un pò più importanti,poi oltre alle persone confuse ci sono le persone che si fanno andar bene tutto.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Immaginate se verrà perso a zero


Sarà il timbro sul fatto che questa dirigenza/società non è capace di gestire determinate situazioni,ma penso non accadrà,a giugno qualcosa la incassi ancora,certo,ci prenderanno per la gola,quindi alcuni si scordino i 150.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rafa Leao subito in gol al debutto a Qatar 2022. L'attaccante ha segnato un minuto dopo l'ingresso in campo.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile.


Questo era perso già da prima del mondiale con una proprietà del genere. Per me andrà via a zero, ma se lo dovessimo vendere scordiamoci le famose 3 cifre a un anno dalla scadenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Novembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Prima della causa lo chiamavamo niang e davamo degli incompetenti ai dirigenti per una 20 buttata..
> Siamo sicuri che la vetrina mondiale sia una sciagura per noi?
> *Altri due gol e il Chelsea ti da 150 a gennaio*,2 lisci come quelli di Torino lo rinnovi al giusto prezzo...
> La cosa certa è che a 0 non lo perdi.



Vale lo stesso discorso fatto per Kessie.
Bisogna proteggere gli investimenti fatti solamente qualche anno prima. 
Oppure lo vendi, ma non lo porti sicuramente a scadenza naturale del contratto (come i precedenti 4) dopo averlo fatto diventare un vero calciatore.

E tu sei veramente sicuro di queste cifre? Ho paura che SE (e ripeto...SE) tenteranno la via della cessione, Leao possa essere ceduto anche a meno di 100M. Per raggiungere determinate cifre dovrebbe scattare una vera e propria asta


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso discorso fatto per Kessie.
> Bisogna proteggere gli investimenti fatti solamente qualche anno prima.
> Oppure lo vendi, ma non lo porti sicuramente a scadenza naturale del contratto (come i precedenti 4) dopo averlo fatto diventare un vero calciatore.
> 
> E tu sei veramente sicuro di queste cifre? Ho paura che SE (e ripeto...SE) tenteranno la via della cessione, Leao possa essere ceduto anche a meno di 100M. Per raggiungere determinate cifre dovrebbe scattare una vera e propria asta


C'è una bella differenza tra un giocatore come Kessie o il potenziale leao(metti che fa un mondiale super)
Il discorso proteggere gli investimenti, certo deve essere così ma la cronaca ci racconta che sono in trattativa da molti mesi ,cioè quando mancavano oltre i 2 anni della fine del contratto..
Non voglio per forza difendere l'operato dei dirigenti, sicuramente si poteva fare di meglio,sempre.
Leao è fortissimo di grandissima prospettiva ma non si può neanche rinnovare a qualsiasi cifra chieda e soprattutto pagare anche i 20 di multa,leao è anche quello di Torino che molti sottolineavano i limiti tecnici attuali del ragazzo(se non erro pure tu).
Cmq aldilà di tutto l'offerta ci sarà se non dovesse accettare al ritorno dal mondiale si mette in vendita,e se davvero si mostrasse un fuoriclasse lo trovi chi ti porta il valore della clausola a 18mesi dalla scadenza...
Senza dimenticare che stò ragazzo a 22 anni ha 3 procuratori che litigano tra di loro,cause,multe per 20ml da pagare e in mezzo noi...non semplice assolutamente.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quelle che tu definisci persone confuse sono quelle che notano che questa dirigenza fa una fatica bestia a trattare i rinnovi dei giocatori un pò più importanti,poi oltre alle persone confuse ci sono le persone che si fanno andar bene tutto.


Se tu fossi leao e ti avessero offerto 8 mln avresti rinnovato?


----------

